# Gleaming Kleen - Audi RS4



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Owner of this contacted me after founding some severe etching from bird droppings on his car after leaving it somewhere for a few days and couldnt bare looking at them anymore.

Most of the correction was carried out using wool pad and Menz 3.02, The etching on the bonnet required Megs 105 and required several hits and some very high RPM's to fully remove.

Before


















After









Here you can see where client used T-Cut to remove a a spot but just made matters worse









After









Few other before and afters from around the vehicle


























































































Once all heavy compounding was complete I went around vehicle with Menz 203s and then followed this up with 3m Ultrafina. 




































Paint was then given a wipedown with IPA and then a coat of Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection was applied via DA.

Tyres were dressed with Zaino Z16, wheels sealed with Swissvax Autobahn, exhausts cleaned with Autosol/wirewool and then sealed with Blackfire All Metal sealant. Exterior plastics treated with 303 Aerospace

Engine bay was dressed with 303 Aerospace









Few shots of the vehicle completed

Few sun shots











































































































































































Thanks for looking:thumb:


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Absolutely awesome job done there, and awesome car too.

What colour is it?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nath69uk said:


> Absolutely awesome job done there, and awesome car too.
> 
> What colour is it?


Thanks, its Phamtom Black I believe?


----------



## burrell3143 (Mar 30, 2009)

wow awesome shine amazing reflections. and a gorgeous car....


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic finish


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

amazing wet look, just beautiful..


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A fabulous car, now looking as it should.

Spot on fella as always:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work, great reflections


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Awesome reflections and car there fella! :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, incredible finish! Flake is immense!


----------



## enjaytee88 (Aug 22, 2006)

Fantastic finish. Really nice car


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

perfect finish as expected from Gleamingkleen


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fantastic result's fella

I like the close up's of the metalic fleck:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work there Justin:thumb:

Mario


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

spot on mate...

some fantastic reflection shots for your port folio

nice work mate, very impressive

mundo


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic transformation Jay:thumb: Flake pop is intense, some great pics!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning reflections, nice one Jay.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

TOP JOB!!

the photos look great some real nice shots:thumb:

any thing special or just basic camera?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks fantastic Jay, great job as always :thumb:


----------



## StefanCS (Aug 12, 2008)

Woow! Great job!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

immense finish


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work - makes me miss my RS4 :thumb:


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Thats some result!
Excellent.:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Stunning Jay, and some great reflections.

Neil.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning work, stunning car.


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Jay

Fantastic result - makes me feel better about mine, also phamtom black, if you can get bird etching out i needn't worry about dealer swirls

jon


----------



## Sandmo (Oct 26, 2010)

Amazing job, amazing car


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

m33porsche said:


> Jay
> 
> Fantastic result - makes me feel better about mine, also phamtom black, if you can get bird etching out i needn't worry about dealer swirls
> 
> jon


True, but its just having enough time to do it properly mate - hopefully it will not be to bad

Thanks to all that commented on the thread, greatly appreciated guys:thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Love it!!!, the work and the car.Very impressive.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet as Jay 

Baz


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! :doublesho

Now that is "Gloss"!!!!!!!!! :argie:

Fantastic work Jay! 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work.Awesome clarity to the paint


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work Jay - looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Wow, great work my friend.

I did my boss's red RS4 a few years ago now when I was first into detailing, think he kept it about 6 months, was getting 9mpg sometimes!

Such a fantastic alround car. The pzero colour really looks good with those wheels and the colour of the car, nice little added extra.

I'm sure the customer would have wet himself upon collection!

How's the durability on the Blackfire?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Yumm, slurp, dribble!

last time i was in audi I had a look around one..... someday soon!

cracking work again Jay :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

that looks very slick mate :thumb: so glossy,


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Jay, awesome work and truly sensational finish. Head turning simply stunning :thumb:

note to self, gotta give this Blackfire a go soon.


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

stunning work there mate.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great Jay


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hoppo32 said:


> Love it!!!, the work and the car.Very impressive.





Auto Detox said:


> Sweet as Jay
> 
> Baz





Jorge said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!! :doublesho
> 
> Now that is "Gloss"!!!!!!!!! :argie:
> 
> ...





colarado red said:


> Nice work.Awesome clarity to the paint





ahaydock said:


> Excellent work Jay - looks spot on :thumb:





gally said:


> Wow, great work my friend.
> 
> I did my boss's red RS4 a few years ago now when I was first into detailing, think he kept it about 6 months, was getting 9mpg sometimes!
> 
> ...





Frothey said:


> Yumm, slurp, dribble!
> 
> last time i was in audi I had a look around one..... someday soon!
> 
> cracking work again Jay :thumb:





Pride & Performance said:


> that looks very slick mate :thumb: so glossy,





Mr Face said:


> Jay, awesome work and truly sensational finish. Head turning simply stunning :thumb:
> 
> note to self, gotta give this Blackfire a go soon.





ride_to_die said:


> stunning work there mate.





*MAGIC* said:


> Looks great Jay


Thanks for taking the time to view my thread and commenting, greatly appreciated guys:thumb:


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

one of most favourite cars ever!! great job!!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

That engine bay looks awesome! Great finish.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

cracking ..


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Amazing results!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

awesome looking car and awesome work mate.


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

wow those reflections are awesome, top work as usual


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning work!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Stunning isn't anywhere near enough how to describe the finish on that, I am blown away by that. :doublesho:thumb:

I will have one of these one day..........:argie:


----------

